# Bad smell in Vivarium



## Evergreenblue (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have a 20 long setup for three azureus. I have a 2" layer of inert clay substrate, covered in mesh then an additional 1-3" of ABG and well decomposed leaves, several plants, and while it's been a while since I added any cultures, there's isopods, I assume springtails (cant see them) and dozens of little snails. The frogs seem healthy and eat fine. I have the misting system setup with a hygrostat, and I've cut a hole in the back for drainage. I have a temperature controlled fan and activated carbon filter for the vent and fan. 

Lately, my tank has had a foul odor, somewhat smelling of something rotten or vomit. Ive checked for leaks, and don't have any. I've thought about stagnant water, but don't see any in the drainage layer. In fact, I've not seen water drain since this winter, as the humidity hasn't dropped very often and it seems that the soil and vigorously growing plants suck it up so quickly. 

Any thoughts on what's causing the smell? I've thout to check my drain and see if it's clogged with roots, though I think I might damage my Vivarium in the process and haven't see any pooling or stagnant water. I've increased the speed of the fan and gave the tank a big trimming. I'm at a loss on what could be adding the smell. I recently added ground dry moss mix to the substrate, since all my selaginella died from the growth above blocking all light (I assume). I haven't seen any moss growth, but could this be a factor? I didn't think it could be that. Any ideas would be appreciated!

Thanks,

David

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Just guessing but maybe enough substrate has over time worked itself to the bottom of the tank and is rotting down there? 

You could try flushing it. Finding a spot where its only leaf litter and pouring water in till your drain activates to start carrying whatever is stinking away. I am new to this whole process so you know, take my advice with a grain of salt but it seems reasonable in my head.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I doubt substrate could cause such a smell.

It's more likely just a vivarium 'cycle' thing -like molds ect.

Give it a week to 2 weeks. I bet it goes away.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

What do you mean by inert clay substrate? Are your talking about the fired clay pellets called hydroton, commonly used in hydroponics applications?



Philsuma said:


> I doubt substrate could cause such a smell.
> 
> It's more likely just a vivarium 'cycle' thing -like molds ect.
> 
> Give it a week to 2 weeks. I bet it goes away.


Under normal circumstances you are correct. However, if the soil goes anaerobic due to overwatering, or an excessive wicking from the false bottom, I would expect sulfur aroma which is quite unpleasant and foul.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I would grab some small handfuls of substrate and see it it’s overly wet and smelly. Anaerobiosis caused my saturated organics is my guess. 

If this is the case, I would remove as much soil as possible- once it gets stinky it kind of stays that way. Then figure out the water problem- blocked bulkhead, wicking drainage layer, etc. 

You might just need to make a corner of the viv friendly for siphon drainage, which can be done manually once a week or when needed. I’ve had grow outs with soil over clay, and I need to keep the water table pretty much nonexistent or things get too wet.


----------

